# fee's at TLC



## linwood1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi

Can anyone tell me what the fee's are at the moment at TLC school?

Please only comment if you know the correct fee's for now as i need to get my research done properly.

I have emailed the school but they have not replied.

TIA


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

linwood1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the fee's are at the moment at TLC school?
> 
> ...


Maybe a follow up email would work - the schools have been on the summer break and I think they went back today (or maybe Monday) because of the dust cloud.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

linwood1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the fee's are at the moment at TLC school?
> 
> ...


Email and Cyprus don't work well together


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Truer words have never been spoken.


----------

